# R15-100 won't power up



## stertel (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a R15-100 that just stopped working a couple weeks ago. It will not power up. The fan is still running and the red light inside the digital optical out is still on. Pressing the power button on the unit does nothing nor does it respond to the remote. Have pressed the red reset button with no result and unplugging/replugging does not do anything either. Called Directv and they have no answers.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Try leaving it unplugged for a few hours. Then power it up. If it still won't work, then it's dead. DirecTV should provide a replacement. They're typically free if you have their Equipment Protection Plan. Otherwise ~$20 for shipping or $50 for in-home installation.


----------

